# Was bedeutet TIER



## Gast (3. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich lese mich gerade in JavaEE ein und mir ist nicht ganz klar, was TIER bedeutet,


----------



## The_S (3. Mrz 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schichtenarchitektur


----------



## byte (3. Mrz 2008)

tier = schicht


----------



## maki (3. Mrz 2008)

Ist französisch


----------



## besserwisser (5. Mrz 2008)

eher englisch...


----------

